# 100% Germ Rate!!!!



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 9, 2007)

*I'm impressed. NV Papaya at 100% germ rate! Girls look beautiful but noticing two diff genos. One with thick greasy looking leaves, the other with longer, skinnier, lighter leaves. Both look incredible, best $20 i've spent so far but I still have NV WW and NV Blue Mystic that I haven't germed yet. *


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 9, 2007)

*Yes his seeds do have a nice germination rate. Every seed we have germinated of his so far has sprouted and grow. Like ya said not bad for $20. Good luck on your grow.  *


----------

